# Thats a nice pit bull



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats a nice pit bull





Thats a nice dog right there, I was gonna buy one from them but they didnt have any reds at this time.

NOT MINE, ALL CREDIT TO www.bullygang.com


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> Thats a nice pit bull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those dogs are cross bred,not pure bred apbt....


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

How you find out they are cross, you can just tell by just looking at them?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looks pretty obvious to me


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Naw, I cant tell, looks like a purebred to me.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

research the dogs in the pedigrees,google "wanna be a WHOPPER",OR "CHEVY RED DOG",OR "KICK ASS KICKER" .there all crosses with mastiff and american bulldog amstaff etc....I like the look of the "pitbulls" this kennel has,but they are not "american pitbull terriers"...


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Good I will do some research, before I buy somthing.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a nice dog. I can tell that it isn't pure APBT. I like the gamier look too.


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

that is pretty excessive build wise like a tank


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like Mastiff in there, a watered down Bandogge????


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Cane im going to need some coachin on pitbulls from you because you seem like u kno everything about them
:cheers:


----------

